# Separation Anxiety, and crates



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WHEN IT COMES TO CRATES, THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX
July 15, 2016 by Tiffany Lovell

Most dog professional feel crates are a necessity when sharing your life with a dog. Crates can be a great management tool. They are helpful with a new puppy?s house-training routine. They can be a wonderful place for your dog to safely go and relax when there are too many visitors in the home or small children are at risk of bothering him. They are often recommended to safely transport dogs in a vehicle, and they can be a nice, comfy place for your dog to take his afternoon nap. But what about crate training for separation anxiety?

Having said all of the above, you may be surprised to hear that I don?t always recommend using a crate. The reason is, as a certified separation anxiety trainer, I spend much of my time working with dogs who suffer from separation anxiety and isolation distress. These dogs? brains process things a bit differently, and confining them to a small space can often heighten their anxiety and stress levels. Think of it like being trapped in an elevator full of people, or in a traffic jam in an underground tunnel. Even those of us without anxiety issues may become a bit nervous or uncomfortable. Now add in an actual anxiety disorder and bam!, you have a full blown panic attack.

Link to the full article. 
https://malenademartini.com/crates-think-outside-the-box/

This does not mean I have given up on crate training Ranger. Only that I realise it can only happen, if he is able to not panic in one.
I will always feel dogs are safer during travel when crated. And we never know if due to sickness, or injury one them might have to stay overnight at a vets.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

It is certainly true for our Sadie that confinement is a big problem for her. We acquired her as a rescue, so who knows what she experienced before us.

What has worked marvelously for well over a year now is a dog door that allows her to go in and out of the house at will during the day. Previously she would claw and destroy to get in or to get out depending on where she wanted to be.

At night she is fine to be on her bed on the sofa, (dog door to outside is shuttered), and has a very predictable routine of up at first light to go for a run. During some stressful times like thunderstorms she will often go into a closet or other enclosed space, but that is by choice.

That is a simplification of life with Sadie, but she is definitely not a candidate for imposed confinement, and a dog behaviorist we hired agrees on that point. One of her very helpful suggestions was to give Sadie a rawhide bone and 'Kong" whenever we leave the house so she associates something special with our departure, this works great.


----------



## Ashbel (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a question about my soon to be 3 year old Vizsla...He suddenly does not want to sleep in his crate at night?! Been sleeping in one since a pup! For 2 years now is no longer crated during day when left home alone. He is very well behaved. We have a vacation home and he travels in a crate and also sleeps in one there as well...They are such lovers and always reluctantly goes to crate for bed, but goes in anyway...Of course he would rather sleep with someone...Sleeping with him is not an option! He's a big boy!! All 80 lbs of him and long legs wanting to "snuggle"?! With his rib crushing "help can't breathe!" style in bed all night with my husband and I...Is cute, but not practical!! It started this Summer prior to going on vaca with the barking and howling and scratching all night! Has never done this before. Only a light whine if needing to go potty prior to. He was fine in vaca home...But started all over again as soon as we got home. It has been rough to say the least the past few weeks. Starting training him to use a bed. A few jumps on bed to snuggle in middle of night, but is getting the concept..Our family of 5 have taken turns in the process...He still, as we predicted not being in crate, roams around unsettled even if new bed is in our bedrooms! Not sure if the the "no crate at night" is a good idea?..But the barking and howling is awful for him and especially for us!!! "Velcro Vizsla" may be to blame or sudden separation issue? We all need sleep!!! HELP!?!?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if this will work, or not.
Have you tried moving the crate to a different room? With some dogs it helps.


----------



## Ashbel (Sep 9, 2019)

Unfortunately, as he grew so did the crate. Once he was no longer crated during the day 2 years ago we did move it from dining room to upstairs were our family room is just down the hall from all our bedrooms. Only other place to put it.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Ashbel said:


> I have a question about my soon to be 3 year old Vizsla...He suddenly does not want to sleep in his crate at night?! Been sleeping in one since a pup! For 2 years now is no longer crated during day when left home alone. He is very well behaved. We have a vacation home and he travels in a crate and also sleeps in one there as well...They are such lovers and always reluctantly goes to crate for bed, but goes in anyway...Of course he would rather sleep with someone...Sleeping with him is not an option! He's a big boy!! All 80 lbs of him and long legs wanting to "snuggle"?! With his rib crushing "help can't breathe!" style in bed all night with my husband and I...Is cute, but not practical!! It started this Summer prior to going on vaca with the barking and howling and scratching all night! Has never done this before. Only a light whine if needing to go potty prior to. He was fine in vaca home...But started all over again as soon as we got home. It has been rough to say the least the past few weeks. Starting training him to use a bed. A few jumps on bed to snuggle in middle of night, but is getting the concept..Our family of 5 have taken turns in the process...He still, as we predicted not being in crate, roams around unsettled even if new bed is in our bedrooms! Not sure if the the "no crate at night" is a good idea?..But the barking and howling is awful for him and especially for us!!! "Velcro Vizsla" may be to blame or sudden separation issue? We all need sleep!!! HELP!?!?


80 lbs?!! That can't be right, he'd either have to be the size of a Dane or seriously obese. That should be looked at if only b/c of the health implications and perhaps the reason why he cannot be left alone now, he doesn't feel well.

All Vizslas have separation issues, it's the flip side to how attached they are. Some are just worse than others based on training and experience. In your case, he had a bad experience over the summer, so that stays with him.

I never understood not sleeping with them, but if that's the rule in your house, and he's intolerant now of the crate AND he's been trustworthy alone w/o the crate, how about letting him stay down stairs on the couch or on his bed or wherever he's typically comfy during the day?


----------



## Ashbel (Sep 9, 2019)

Umm, Our Vizsla is certainly not obese! He’s just on the larger side! Goes to regular veterinary check ups and is very healthy! You can still see his ribs! In fact, Vet said they do not want to see him any less than 75 lbs for his height and overall size..anything less would be too thin! So that is not the issue at all!!!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've read, and have been told by experts in dog training, that your companion should always be with you in your bedroom. Either crated and tethered and sleeping in a doggy bed by your bed.

All our Labs, now our two V's, sleep in our bedroom every night.....ESPECIALLY V's. 90% of the time in their crates (which are at the foot our our bed) our occasionally in our bed.

FWIW


----------

